# The Gael From Last of Mohicans



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2020)

This is by the Scots Dragoon Guards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U89Qtbnk-Q4


----------



## brihard (29 Nov 2020)

Great piece of music.

The summer of 2006, the massed ban of the Canadian Forces Ceremonial Guard performed this with a 100+ piece band on Parliament Hill in the Fortissimo performance. It was friggin' amazing.


----------



## lenaitch (29 Nov 2020)

Great song, borne from the mastery of Dougie MacLean.  Great movie too.  Actually, the movie versions were adaptations; Promontory (main theme) and The Kiss, subtle differences.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2020)

Another version by the American Rogues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IRDDJdl4bE


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Nov 2020)

Quite an inspirational piece!


----------



## Loch Sloy! (30 Nov 2020)

Our band does a good version too; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPzUJA5OsT8


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Nov 2020)

Loch Sloy! said:
			
		

> Our band does a good version too; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPzUJA5OsT8



Quite good !!! Thanks for sharing !!!


----------

